# [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz



## FlosseHH (22. April 2009)

*[S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*

- *Nokia Handy* am besten ein 6101, keine hohen Anforderungen (Telefonieren, SMS, einfache Kamera), günstig und guter Zustand, Sim-/Netlock frei
- *PS2-Spiele* Burnout, Tony Hawk, iwas richtung Mario, ich weiß nicht wie realistisch das ist, ich sag mal erst mal bis 5€ + VSK, je nachdem natürlich auch, um welches Spiel es sich handelt
- *EyeToy Kamera*
- *Buzz - Das Megaquiz* Buzzer werden nicht benötigt
- *IDE HDD-Gehäuse* bis 8€ inkl. Hermes

Ohne jede Dringlichkeit und bitte wirklich nur zu den angegebenen Preisen:
- *PCI-E Graka* min. 128Bit, min. 128MB, passiv (ab 8600GT/HD 3650) ~15€
- *AM2-Board*, 4x Ram, min. 4x Sata, PCI-E, GB-Lan, min. 5.1 Sound, PS/2, mATX oder ATX, Marke ist relativ egal (ECS eher ungern, MSI muss auch nicht unbedingt sein) ~15€


*Bitte beachten:
- alle Teile müssen voll funktionsfähig sein
- bitte immer eine Preisvorstellung exkl. Versand angeben
- Informationen über Alter/Rechnung/Restgarantie/Shop bei dem die Sachen gekauft wurden sollten am besten auch gleich mit dabei sein*



Würde sonst auch gerne tauschen! Folgendes hätte ich anzubieten (je nach Angebot und gegen was ihr tauschen wollt auch mit Zuzahlung meinerseits oder auch mit Zuzahlung von euch):
- GTA Liberty City Stories PS2
- Midnight Club 2 PS2
- NBA Courtside 2002 GC
- SSX3 GC
- Tony Hawks Underground 2 GC
- NBA Strees Vol. 2 Englisch (aber Pal, d.h. funktioniert ganz normal auf einem 'deutschen' Gamecube) GC
- Fifa Football 2005 GC
- Midnight Club GBA


----------



## FlosseHH (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*

+

Buzz hab ich bekommen.

e/ Eye Toy auch.


----------



## FlosseHH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*

+

/ Und Burnout ebenfalls.


----------



## fiumpf (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*

Ich hab mal durchgestrichen was schon erledigt ist. Wenn du willst mach ich es wieder wie es vorher war.


----------



## FlosseHH (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*



			
				fiumpf am 15.05.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal durchgestrichen was schon erledigt ist. Wenn du willst mach ich es wieder wie es vorher war.


Nein ist super so, danke!


----------



## FlosseHH (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*

+

e/ Buzz habe ich bekommen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*



			
				FlosseHH am 28.05.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> +




Was sollte das Handy denn maximal kosten?


----------



## FlosseHH (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz | EyeToy Kamera*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 31.05.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> FlosseHH am 28.05.2009 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30€ inkl. versichertem Versand!


----------



## kiaro (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*



			
				FlosseHH am 22.04.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> - SSX3 GC
> - Tony Hawks Underground 2 GC




10€ inkl.?


----------



## FlosseHH (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*



			
				kiaro am 01.06.2009 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> FlosseHH am 22.04.2009 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exkl. wäre für mich ok, inkl. ist mir das zu wenig (min. 2,20€ für einen Großbrief + 1,60€ für ein Einwurfeinschreiben + dann noch ein Luftpolsterumschlag & Sprit zur Post, da bleibt ja kaum was über).


----------



## FlosseHH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*

Das Handy hat sich inzwischen auch erledigt!


----------



## kiaro (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*



			
				FlosseHH am 01.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 01.06.2009 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, das ich mich so spät melde. Ich sage 10€ inkl.


----------



## FlosseHH (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*



			
				kiaro am 11.06.2009 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, das ich mich so spät melde. Ich sage 10€ inkl.


Macht ja nichts, da ich zu dem Preis sowieso nicht verkaufe 

e/ Suche jetzt auch Mario Kart für den Gamecube!


----------



## FlosseHH (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*

Push!

e/ Mario Kart habe ich bekommen!


----------



## FlosseHH (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [S] Nokia Handy | IDE HDD-Gehäuse | PS2-Spiele | Buzz - Das Mega Quiz*

+

Sowohl das AM2-Board als auch die PCI-E Graka habe ich bekommen!


----------

